# Vos réglages avancés dans Plex



## Nonath (9 Novembre 2015)

Quels sont vos réglages avancés dans Plex avec ATV4 (pour un MAC),pour une lecture parfaite et si vous avez des screenshots c'est encore mieux?


----------

